# Degenerative change



## Kimberley (Dec 16, 2009)

Impression on report reads:   Degenerative change of the subtalar and talonavicular joints...what would be the correct dx code?  715.97???


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Degenerative Changes*

Degenerative Changes leads to 715.9x.  So 715.97 is correct for this condition.


----------

